# Allstate Rideshare insurance in CA



## Pancho2014 (Aug 16, 2016)

Was wondering if anyone has experience or knows about Allstate rideshare insurance in CA. Read a little bit bout it on the rideshareguy's blog and talked to an agent today, and what the agent told me sounded too good to be true. Supposedly, they will help cover the cost of Lyft or Uber's deductible. So if you are in a lyft accident for which you are responsible for, they will reimburse you $2000 of the astronomical lyft deductible.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pancho2014 said:


> Was wondering if anyone has experience or knows about Allstate rideshare insurance in CA. Read a little bit bout it on the rideshareguy's blog and talked to an agent today, and what the agent told me sounded too good to be true. Supposedly, they will help cover the cost of Lyft or Uber's deductible. So if you are in a lyft accident for which you are responsible for, they will reimburse you $2000 of the astronomical lyft deductible.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

hmmm


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I know with State Farm I pay my deductible not Uber and Lyft's.


----------



## jaga (Mar 4, 2017)

yes , i have allstate risde share insurance but it only covers on period 1. which means only it will cover, if your app is on with no call and no customer. Allstate insurance already knows that Uber is not going cover for period 1, but they will give you a hard time and ask you to claim with UBER first & bring the decline letter from Uber insurance which is handle by James river insurance. Even though you explain very well to this insurance called James river, they will take 3-4 weeks to give you decline letter. As well as your UBER account will be deactive untill you do not fix the car. Becuase of uber insurance james river delays, Allstate can not proceed & give you the decission. so your car will not fixed for more than a month. this is my recent experience with Allstate with ride share coverage & James river (Uber Insurane).


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

I beg to differ! Igot tboned by a car that ran a red light when I was offline....The other guy was at fault and had insurance, but Allstate took the ball and handled it right from day 1! i had only had just leased the vehicle 12 days earlier too...The agents at ALLSTATE were fabulous....besides having the lowest rates, their services were out standing.... I would never go with another insurance company other then allstate, i trust them completely!


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

Here in Illinois Allstate covers all three periods, not just period one.


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

I just had a small accident yesterday. I reported to uber and my insurance company Allstate. I was online and had customer while the accident happened but I told I wasn't working.Uber told me I have to pay $1000 if that was my fault. So I try to claim my own insurance. What if Allstate find I was lying? Can I just tell them I misunderstood the question as an excuse?


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Pancho2014 said:


> Was wondering if anyone has experience or knows about Allstate rideshare insurance in CA. Read a little bit bout it on the rideshareguy's blog and talked to an agent today, and what the agent told me sounded too good to be true. Supposedly, they will help cover the cost of Lyft or Uber's deductible. So if you are in a lyft accident for which you are responsible for, they will reimburse you $2000 of the astronomical lyft deductible.


Don't over think it. If your not sure, then tell them to quote the state minimum and then you can always up it from there to fit your comfort level. Just get TNC insurance in place BEFORE you drive. Just read through tonight's postings, one person got his car jacked, another totaled his Cadillac. Get your insurance right before you drive. Do not be a fool.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I could see some jnsurance policies offering this for a premium. Its better for them for you to file the claim through uber then for them to have to pay on the claim. So if theres $5000 damage and a $500 deductible with allstate, theyd rather pay $1000 to you to file with james river and get it fixed through them. That would only cost them $1000 to cover your james river deductible rather than $4500 to fix the claim themselves. Thats pretty smart thinking if you ask me!


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Allstate only covers offline and period 1. Look into Farmers and Mercury in CA for a hedge against uberlyft deductables.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes with Allstate in Piriod 2 and 3 they give you gap insurance I think the max is $2,500


----------



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

Without ride-sharing endorsement, you won't be covered in Period 1. But now you should be good to go if you've got the endorsement. For period 2 & 3, only uber will cover you.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

TaroTeaFan said:


> Without ride-sharing endorsement, you won't be covered in Period 1. But now you should be good to go if you've got the endorsement. For period 2 & 3, only uber will cover you.


Yes I'm insured with 1 and gap for 2 and 3 always cover your rear end.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mole said:


> Yes I'm insured with 1 and gap for 2 and 3 always cover your rear end.


is that the term for it? Rideshare Gap insurance, pays the deductible to file with Uber and Lyft insurance?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> is that the term for it? Rideshare Gap insurance, pays the deductible to file with Uber and Lyft insurance?


Good question? Basically I went to the office filled out the paperwork and she read me the coverage basically it was for regular/ pierod 1 and she told me it had gap for 2 & 3


----------



## SFAgentKyle (Mar 16, 2016)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Allstate only covers offline and period 1. Look into Farmers and Mercury in CA for a hedge against uberlyft deductables.


The opposite is accurate.


TaroTeaFan said:


> Without ride-sharing endorsement, you won't be covered in Period 1. But now you should be good to go if you've got the endorsement. For period 2 & 3, only uber will cover you.


There are a few companies who will cover your car during 2 & 3.... State Farm being one of them.  (877) 355-1009


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

SFAgentKyle said:


> The opposite is accurate.
> 
> There are a few companies who will cover your car during 2 & 3.... State Farm being one of them.  (877) 355-1009


OK Agent Kyle... please school me then and let me know how much you can save me vs the $200/month RS Endorsement is costing me. PM me if you'd like my business.


----------

